# Devil Shooter



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

well i am working on this new design called the devil shooter and its pretty much finished just need a little perfecting and i plan on making it but i dont think i can do those tips with my machete and i dont have lots of tools :/ here it is


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> well i am working on this new design called the devil shooter and its pretty much finished just need a little perfecting and i plan on making it but i dont think i can do those tips with my machete and i dont have lots of tools :/ here it is


if you take it nice and slow that machete could split hair, its not the tool, its the mechanic! good luck my friend


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i see what your trying to do. you just gave me an idea also.


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Imperial said:


> i see what your trying to do. you just gave me an idea also.


wich is







?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

zamarion said:


> i see what your trying to do. you just gave me an idea also.


wich is







?
[/quote]he's not tellin you, hes gonna get rich though betcha!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool design, CREATIVE!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Just watch out those fork tips could be a bit fragile.


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Just watch out those fork tips could be a bit fragile.


just got to make sure i dont hit the wood when i shoot i guess right


----------

